# Error when i run need for speed most wanted



## a_ohdedar (Sep 10, 2007)

hi all, i am having problem running  NFSMW.
it used to run fine on my earlier machine with specs: intel 845 motherboard, intel pentium 4 2 GHz processor,768 MB DDR RAM and my OS was XP.

But then i upgraded my system with : intel 965 motherboard,intel core 2 duo 2 GHz processor,1 GB DDR2 RAM and OS i installed was XP SP2.

but whenever i tried to run the game i got this error message:

Error signature

AppName: speed.exe	 AppVer: 0.0.0.0	 ModName: speed.exe
ModVer: 0.0.0.0	 Offset: 00000f25

Then i bought and installed Nvidia Geforce 8500GT 512 MB.But still the same problem persists.

Can anybody help?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^

Dont get me otherways, I am just stating one posibility... the Cracked speed.exe is some how not compatible with the new Hardware... !!!

I am sorry, I asume that you are using a Cracked version... as its a common error with Cracked ones...

If you have a Genuine copy of Software, you are eligible to ask this question to Need for Speed Support email... 

as for Cracks forum wont allow us to discuss it farther !!

Sorry...


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 10, 2007)

did you reinstall the game?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^

@s18000rpm

Refer here,



			
				Author said:
			
		

> But then i upgraded my system with : intel 965 motherboard,intel core 2 duo 2 GHz processor,1 GB DDR2 RAM and OS i installed was XP SP2.



so its quite certain he has re-installed the app


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 10, 2007)

but sometimes its(re-install) not neccessary.

coz wen i upgraded from 915g to 965g, i didnt re-install some games.

(in case xp/OS partition separate frm game partition)


----------



## a_ohdedar (Sep 11, 2007)

yes i reinstalled several times but facing the same problem


----------



## quan chi (Sep 11, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> Dont get me otherways, I am just stating one posibility... the Cracked speed.exe is some how not compatible with the new Hardware... !!!
> 
> ...



yes he may be right.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 11, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Dont get me otherways, I am just stating one posibility... the Cracked speed.exe is some how not compatible with the new Hardware... !!!


All a cracked executable comes modified as is without the disc check and with less null value bloat. Its not as if they add something hardware-restrictive


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 11, 2007)

update the game [1.3] (if not done), & DirectX too.


----------



## utsav (Sep 11, 2007)

^^what additional features does the patch 1.3 provides


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 11, 2007)

> Here's a list of fixed bugs and problems:
> 
> 1. Fixed problem with user not being returned to the offline main menu when losing
> their connection.
> ...


download - *nfscars.net/file/view/mostwanted/6099.aspx


----------



## a_ohdedar (Sep 11, 2007)

thanx for ur replies.........it was pirated version ....so i wont say much......but i cud fix it


----------

